
Leaked Email Shows HBO Negotiating with Hackers - cpdt
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/security/news/a27730/leaked-email-hbo-negotiating-hackers/
======
conmarap
It doesn't surprise me. This phenomenon has become an epidemic lately. The
employees are usually the vulnerability that these guys look for and is why
they need special training when it d comes to cyber attacks.

~~~
trendia
> The employees are usually the vulnerability

which makes it especially strange for the CEO to call it a "bug bounty". I'm
not quite sure how a bug in humans can be resolved by a contract IT firm.

